# Sagehens RC



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open started with a triple with one retired. First down was the long retired in the middle thrown right to left. The gunner retired to a laydown blind. The second bird down was on the right thrown right to left and was very short with two gunners sitting in chairs. The flyer was on the left in the middle distance short left to right. There was a lot of terrain and brush enroute to all the birds. The line was on the road with a ditch with water and muck and brush in it. There was a pond of running water on line to the flyer which many dogs cheated or partially cheated which threw them offline. The flyer sometimes landed behind a small tree. There was prickly and thick brush on the way to the other marks. Trails developed which could either help or hurt a dog. In addition, the wind changed directions so that dogs were sometimes winding the long mark on the right and sometimes on the left. A few dogs overran the short bird and went for the long mark. Many dogs took lines either to the left or the right of the long mark and either got a wind save or had to hunt back for the bird. 

Callbacks to the 2nd series tomorrow at 9:00 - yes, that's 9:00 (44 dogs):

1,2,4,5,6,7,10,11,12,13,14,17,18,19,21,22,23,24,25,26,29,30,31,33,38,39,40,42,44,46,47,48,49,50,51,54,55,56,57,60,61,63,66,67


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur began with a triple with two retired. I'm not good at distances, but the length of all three marks was relatively similar - none really long or really short. The somewhat shorter mark on the left was thrown first from left to right and sometimes splashed in an open area surrounded by heavy cover. The longest mark in the middle was then thrown from left to right from one end of what looked like a green mound to the other. The flyer on the right was shot from right to left and angled back so that there wasn't a lot of arc. There was heavy cover and tules just off the line that influenced the dogs on their initial line. And there was a large pool of running water enroute to both retired birds that also influenced their lines. 

Callbacks to the 2nd series tomorrow at 8:00 (51 dogs):

1,3,4,5,6,8,9,10,12,14,15,17,18,19,20,23,24,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,43,44,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,54,56,57,58,59,60,61,63,64


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Callbacks to the 4th series of the Qualifying at 8:00 tomorrow (12 dogs):

1,2,4,6,7,9,12,13,15,18,21,23


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you, Judy, ..from afar.. Good Luck this weekend!

Judy


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

_"The Open started with a triple with one retired."_

How refreshing to see someone throw a marking test, rather than the common stuff we have been seeing lately...quads, interrupted doubles, out of order flyers, trick tests, etc.

You have 60-something dogs, 3 days to run the open. Set up a marking triple and see what you get. Don't panic. If you need to, just tighten the screws in the second and third, and come back to the water marks with 12-15 dogs. 

Very nice to see.


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Any news on the Derby?


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Brandon Bromley said:


> Any news on the Derby?


Just heard that the derby just got started a little bit ago and they are running 1st and 2nd series together.

Arleen


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks Arleen


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Not confirmed but I did hear that all dogs in the derby appear to be back for the 3rd series tomorrow morning.

Arleen


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

For those interested in the Derby, they finished the double/double and all dogs are called back to the 3rd series tomorrow morning. I don't know if there are any scratches.

I did not get the complete Qual placements, but I was told that Bill Totten won but I don't know which dog, 2nd went to Gordon Wistrum and Jetta, 3rd was Chad Costa and Chase, not sure about 4th. Sorry I don't know more.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Judy Myers said:


> For those interested in the Derby, they finished the double/double and all dogs are called back to the 3rd series tomorrow morning. I don't know if there are any scratches.
> 
> I did not get the complete Qual placements, but I was told that Bill Totten won but I don't know which dog, 2nd went to Gordon Wistrum and Jetta, 3rd was Chad Costa and Chase, not sure about 4th. Sorry I don't know more.


Judy, thanks for confirming what I had heard about the derby. I believe Grace was scratched for being in season.

Arleen


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur ran a double blind. For the short land blind, the blind planter sat on one side of the road and planted the blind behind a stick on the other side. The line to the blind went across a corner between two intersecting dikes just above a channel of water. There was lots of ping-ponging as dogs tried to get into the water then up on the road when they were supposed to hold the side hill. The water blind entered one end of a channel with trees and brush on either side. The initial line was very tight to the line to the short land blind. The line to the water blind was along the left side of the channel with several "points" formed by grass sticking out into the water enroute. The blind continued along the left side of the channel and under a leaning tree limb between the tree and the left shore to the far shore as the channel curved right. It was very easy to lose your dog behind the tree or in the grass at the end and some dogs ended up back on the road or out in the adjacent field.

Callbacks to the 4th series tomorrow (25 dogs):

3,6,14,17,20,23,27,28,29,31,32,34,35,38,41,47,49,50,51,56,58,59,60,61,64


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open land blind started with a dry pop from the short gunners from the land marks. The blind started from the other side of the road and ran close to the line for the marks the day before. It continued across the ditch and into the pond of running water, very close to the fall of the flyer, and through a field with limbs and clumps of sticks to a log. Many dogs were attracted to the left where the land sloped up and then dropped into a channel of water. The wind was blowing them toward that area as well. Maintaining control at the end was difficult.

Callbacks to the 3rd series (27 dogs):

2,4,5,6,10,12,13,14,17,18,21,22,25,29,30,31,39,42,47,50,55,56,57,60,61,63,67

They started the water blind but were unable to finish today as they ran out of light. There are 10 or so dogs left to run in the morning. The blind starts with a double dry pop from two gunners sitting on the opposite side of a wide channel. Then the dog angles down a dike road and then off the dike and down into water. The blind angles across the channel past a tree leaning down and dropping a branch into the water to the opposite bank. The bird is on the end of what looks like a little point of cover. There are small points along that shore enticing the dogs to want to beach early. Most of the dogs are getting the bird with varying success as to entry angles and lines to the bird.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

"Double"...Good Luck!!...Judy and "Trek"...  ...........Good Luck to Gale and "Rainy", Too!


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Judy Myers said:


> For those interested in the Derby, they finished the double/double and all dogs are called back to the 3rd series tomorrow morning. I don't know if there are any scratches.
> 
> I did not get the complete Qual placements, but I was told that Bill Totten won but I don't know which dog, 2nd went to Gordon Wistrum and Jetta, 3rd was Chad Costa and Chase, not sure about 4th. Sorry I don't know more.


I'm interested in the Derby. Thanks for the update. Any word from today?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I left at about 4:30 and the Derby had not finished. Sorry I don't have any information.

The Amateur had a water triple with two retired. Long mark in the middle thrown left to right from one island to another small island was the first one down. Then on the left was a fairly short retired mark thrown left to right on land behind a large stand of tules. The very exciting flyer was very close on the right thrown right to left out into the water. The gunners were sitting on the dike to the right of where the line was situated. Some dogs overran the short retired mark and went long. Many of those heading out to the long mark took a good initial line but faded to the left toward the visible holding blind or to where the gunners had been standing. Depending on the way the wind was blowing and whether the bird made it to the island or fell in the channel between the islands, the bird was easier or harder to find. The conditions varied throughout the day.

Amateur placements:

1st - Matte - Adlington
2nd - Hoot - Costa
3rd - Pink - Costa
4th - Rosie - Woodyard
RJ - Ammo - Petrovish

JAM's: 3,14,20,23,27,29,32,35,38,41,47,49,50,51,61

Thirteen dogs went into the last series of the Open. They were 2,12,13,18,21,25,29,30,39,50,56,60,61. It was a quad with two retired. Two long birds were thrown left to right - first the one on the left then the one on the right. They looked to be a similar distance although I did not see it from the line. The lines to each of these birds had many brushy islands to negotiate, and the gunners retired so well it was hard to pick out where they had been standing let alone the marks. Then there were two visible gunning stations on the right hand shore. A very short one thrown right to left down the face of the dike. The flyer station was further down the shore and shot last right to left straight out into the water. I heard that there were many handles and pickups. They were just finishing when I left so I don't have the placements. If I hear what they were, I will post them.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I just heard partial Derby results. First place went to Sako - Charrier/Patopea, and second went to Hunter - Hornby/Patopea. Sorry I don't know the rest.


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

Rest of Derby results

3rd - HMI Frarless Warrior - Totten/Irving
4th - TNT's Mighty Man - J&J Gunn 
RJ - Good Idea's National Treasure

Jams - 1-3-4-5-12-13-14-15-17-18-23-222-24-25

The final series had a long 364 yard angle swim to bird thrown down the shore.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Judy! Congratulations on the AM JAM with "Trek"..

..Congrats to Gale and "Rainy", Too!

Thank you for the great descriptions of each series...well earned!

Judy


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Janice Gunn said:


> Rest of Derby results
> 
> 3rd - HMI Frarless Warrior - Totten/Irving
> 4th - TNT's Mighty Man - J&J Gunn
> ...


Congrats, Everybody!


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Way to go Gale! Wasn't even St Patty's day yet and Green in Amateur and Green in Derby! 
)


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Way to go Carbon x Kimber pups! 1st, 2nd, Jam.
Congrats John on the 4th...


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations to Eric Fangsrud & Yankee Fork Yancy on their 2nd Place in the Open. Owner, Gary Rowlett. Way to Go Boys!!!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Congrats to the fluffies................and their owners, too!
Suzanne B


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Congrats to The Hornby's.


----------

